# H05Vdunkelblau mit rotem Streifen



## element. (7 Februar 2011)

Verbaut jemand so etwas und woher bekommt ihr es?

Habe ich in einer anderen Anlage für +24VDC gesehen, finde ich gut.
Unser Lieferant hat nur den weißen Streifen für die 0V.


----------



## SchneiderCC (7 Februar 2011)

4512251S von Lapp ist blau-rot


----------



## element. (8 Februar 2011)

Danke!

Spricht eigentlich etwas gegen die Verwendung dieser Farben?


----------



## Noggzen (8 Februar 2011)

Spricht etwas für diese Farbkombination? 
Dieser ganze Kram um die Aderfarben ist doch eine Fars.
Jede zweite Anlage die ich sehe hat andere Adernfarben. Aber solange man mit nem Schaltplan und Messgerät umgehen kann ist das alles relativ


----------



## Tigerente1974 (8 Februar 2011)

Aus diesen Gründen wäre eine Normierung wirklich mal fällig.
Es sollten zumindest die gängigen Aderfarben festgelegt werden, damit man nicht (wie hier schon zu lesen) vom Kunden dazu genötigt wird, den Schaltschrank in rosa zu verdrahten... :s6:

Adern mit Farbwendel sehe ich aber als sinnvolle Ergänzung.


----------



## tymanis (8 Februar 2011)

Ein Norm? Voll dafür! Bitte europaweit.

Was wir hier alles liegen haben, weil jeder etwas anderes will. Zuletzt hell-braun gekauft. Pfui ^^​


----------



## Noggzen (8 Februar 2011)

@tymanis
wofür denn bitte diese wunderschöne farbe?


----------



## tymanis (8 Februar 2011)

Habe ich nicht mitbekommen, nur bei der Lieferung gesehen. Wer weiß welcher Kunde da ne Idee hatte. Sieht sicher schön aus als Steuerspannung im ganzen Schrank verteilt ^^


----------



## ThorstenD2 (8 Februar 2011)

Neben Dunkelblau mit weissem Streifen kenne ich noch Dunkelblau mit einem grünen Streifen - wurde mal eingesetzt bei uns um eine Unterscheidung vor/nach USV einzuführen irgendwie.
Aber ich denke wir benutzen nur H07VK...


----------



## nico (9 Februar 2011)

Hey, habe schon viele alte Schützsteuerungen gesehen die in kackbraun verdrahtet sind :sm12:


----------



## element. (9 Februar 2011)

normales Braun war in meiner Abschlussprüfung 2003 "Kleinspannung AC".


Thorsten: Bis 1,0mm² heißt es meines Wissens H05, ab 1,5mm² H07.


----------



## marlob (9 Februar 2011)

element. schrieb:


> normales Braun war in meiner Abschlussprüfung 2003 "Kleinspannung AC".
> 
> 
> Thorsten: Bis 1,0mm² heißt es meines Wissens H05, ab 1,5mm² H07.


05 und 07 steht für die maximal zulässige Spannung.
Wie hoch die jetzt genau ist weiss ich nicht, auf jeden Fall ist die bei 07 höher


----------



## Nordischerjung (9 Februar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> 05 und 07 steht für die maximal zulässige Spannung.
> Wie hoch die jetzt genau ist weiss ich nicht, auf jeden Fall ist die bei 07 höher


05:
 Nennspannung Uo/ U 300 / 500 V Prüfspannung 2000V
07:
Nennspannung Uo/ U 450 / 750 V Prüfspannung 2500 V

[Edit]
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typenkurzzeichen_von_Leitungen
[/Edit]


----------



## b0zzen (22 Februar 2011)

element. schrieb:


> Bis 1,0mm² heißt es meines Wissens H05, ab 1,5mm² H07.



Siehe oben, die Zahl zeigt die Spannungfestigkeit der Isolierung.
Aber irgendwie wäre es auch sinnfrei, z.B. einen 690V-Motor mit irgendwas kleinerem als 1mm² zu versorgen


----------

